# cpma ceu's



## Elbee (Oct 22, 2010)

i recently passed the cpma exam and i'm finding conflicting information regarding ceu's.  some say the regular ceu's i get for my cpc-h are sufficient but the aapc site says i need 12 that are cpma specific.  can anyone clarify the cpma ceu requirement? if i need specific ones, where can i find them? thank you.


----------



## KCROSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Most of the webinars and workshops that AAPC offer will tell you specifically what specialties the course applies.  The past workshop, How to perform a chart audit, was good for any core cpc and the cpma.  There was also one on surgery auditing.  You DO have to get cpma specific ceu's, so definitely contact aapc if you need help finding courses.  Hope this helps, and congratulations on passing your exam!!


----------

